
Ask HN: How Do Big Corps Get Kubernetes Support? - zuidafrika
It would be great to hear from the community how they get support for issues they encounter with Kubernetes.<p>I work for a big corp on the technical architecture team. Right now I&#x27;m seriously considering Kubernetes as our container orchestrator. With Kubernetes-sigs[1] and all the capabilites &#x2F; features being explored by within the CNCF [2] vanilla K8s seems like a much smaller gamble than some enterprise product with everything already wired up and written in stone.<p>Has anyone else gone down this road? How did it go?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kubernetes-sigs&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cncf.io&#x2F;
======
hjacobs
I can recommend joining the CNCF End User community [1] as it allows
exchanging experiences around common problems, e.g. developer experience in a
mid/large org, regulatory requirements (there are some banks in the CNCF End
User community), etc.

For list of current members, see [https://www.cncf.io/people/end-user-
community/](https://www.cncf.io/people/end-user-community/) (I'm working for
Zalando and are co-chair of the CNCF End User Developer Experience SIG).

The CNCF End User community is a vendor-free zone, so you can also discuss and
learn about experiences with certain vendors to have better insights before
deciding on one ;-)

[1] [https://github.com/cncf/enduser-public](https://github.com/cncf/enduser-
public)

------
zubairq
They use red hat

